# Hello from Henry and Sherman



## cheesehead-kitties (Oct 17, 2003)

@@ Hello. I'm new to the forum and cat ownership. I have two kittens, Henry who is 7 months, part siamese. And Sherman, 5 months, just a regular black and white kitty. Henry is a farm cat that followed his mommy to the house but decided to crawl under the car and under the hood. :shock: We heard a meow and looked under the hood to see this beautiful 7 week old kitten sitting on the battery. No question, he was coming home with us. A few months later while visiting the vet, I was introduced to little Sherman who had been hit by a car and brought in by a police officer. Henry loves his new little brother and both are doing well, except for the stinky poop problem!!!

I've read a few posts on this issue and have taken notes. I've learned a lot just in one visit. Going to switch to a different brand tomorrow. Question though, regarding kitten food. How long should a kitten stay on their diet before switching to adult? I've asked the vet and was told one year. There seems to be limited brands of kitten formula. That's why I ask. Also, does anyone feed canned food. I always thought that was the major cause of stinky poop, etc.

Sorry for such a long post and any questions that may have been asked and answered already.

Kelly and Scott - humans :roll: 
Henry and Sherman - cats @@ 
Mopsy and Petey - house rabbits @@ 
Chiquita and Bubba - chinchillas @@ 
Packer - quaker parrot :roll: 
And anxiously waiting to get a dog.


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi and welcome! I'm new here too.
About how long to feed kitten food...I was told one year also but I asked a friend of mine who knows a lot about cats and she told me it was okay to switch after 6 or 7 months if you need to. In my case, my roommate's cat (a senior citizen kitty) was eating my cat's kitten food, which was really not good for her. I couldn't keep her out of it so I switched my cat to adult food a bit early.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the forums.... i also welcome the rest of your large family 8)


i kept my cats on kitten food for about a year... i feed them the Royal Canin kitten formula.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi and welcome! Aren't you glad you discovered how great kittens are? We also had a black kitten rescued from a car engine. My son heard it meowing (some Siamese in the bloodines=loud voice) just before my neighbor turned the key. Close call!

We're happy to have you here and hope to hear from you often!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!

And I agree, 1 year to switch a kitten to cat food.. But 2 years (i think it is) to switch a puppy to adult.. Or so I've heard??


----------



## cheesehead-kitties (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks for your warm welcomes. I hope to post pictures but my scanner isn't working right now.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum. Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## Meow (Jun 24, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## SpoiledPryncess (Oct 16, 2003)




----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I switched my 2 cats around 8-9 months even though it said one year. I feed them a canned food every morning and I heard the thing about stinky poop but I dont think its that b/c Twinkie has non stinky poop and Sugar's is definitely stinky! They both eat the same foods too. Glad to hear your 2 cats get along great, I dont know what I would do if Twinkie and Sugar didnt get along :lol:


----------



## cheesehead-kitties (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey - about my (I mean my cats) stinky poop problem, I changed cat food and already notice a big difference. It's not nearly as smelly and a lot more solid. They had the runs really bad with the other stuff. ==> Hope I'm not grossing anyone out. It grossed me out. I switched to "Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul". They love it!!

>><<


----------

